# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  złe wyniki badań krwi podczas chemioterapii

## viola33

Witam,

Piszę tutaj bo potrzebuje porady, otóż moja mama jest w trakcie chemioterapii, w tym tygodniu miała kolejny raz robione badania krwi i wyszło ze poziom leukocytow jest zbyt niski, mimo iz dostala wczesniej zastrzyk na podniesienie poziomu leukocytów. Dlatego podano druga dawke. Chciałabym sie dowiedziec czy sa jakies inne sposoby aby zwiekszyc poziom leukocytow?
Czy istnieja jakieś suplementy, leki, zioła aby podczas chemii wspomoc organizm?
Bardzo proszę o wskazówki.,.

----------


## Hanna

Jesli podczas chemioterapii wystepuja problemy z leukocytami wówczas stosuje się czynnik wzrostu granulocytów G-CSF np. Neupogen. Dodam, że są to bardzo drogie leki, ale warto zapytac sie lekarza o możliwość takiego leczenia. Niestety chemioterapia bardzo silnie wpływa na cały organizm, zatem na pewno trzeba sie oszczedzac, czesto nalezy ograniczyc wszelkie kontakty z innymi ludzmi aby nie narazic sie na infekcje...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukając informacji dotyczących sposobów wzmacniania organizmu podczas leczenia chemią trafiłem na coś, co nazywa się lifemel. Jeśli ktoś ma własne doświadczenia w stosowaniu tego produktu, będę wdzięczny. Niestety większość informacji to dane zagraniczne. A może któryś ze specjalistów doradzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama tez jest w trakcie chemioterapii, dziś poszła na następna chemię, ale niestety wyniki okazały się złe i odesłano ją do domu. Ma za niska hemoglobinę, tylko 53% i w sobotę idzie do szpitala na przetaczanie krwi. Czy to, że jej przetoczą krew oznacza, że hemoglobina już nie będzie tak spadać czy nie ma żadnej gwarancji? z góry dziękuje za odp.

----------

